# Wax moth or small hive beetle larvae?



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm not sure if you have shb in vermont. However a propped open outter cover is an open invitation for wax moth.Glue popcicle type sticks to underside of outer cover. That is enough gap for ventilation while keeping the critters out.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

I did a split earlier this year that didn't make it. It was taken over by wax moths. I have some pictures on my blog:

http://gregsbees.blogspot.com/2012/08/some-good-and-some-bad.html


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

If they are the size (or smaller) and appearance of fly maggots and you don't see silk webbing then they are probably SHB. If they are bigger and you *do* see webbing then they are most likely wax moths. In either case the hive is probably not as strong as it needs to be for some reason - queenlessness being the most likely one in my limited experience followed by robbing and starvation. By the time you find it it might be too late to remedy SHB larva infestation without very drastic action - if it is just a few wax moth larva you might be able to dig them out and strengthen the hive and they might be alright. Maybe.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

This is a good collection of SHB larvae images. There is also good descriptions of the larvae and differences noted between them and wax moth larvae.

http://www.forestryimages.org/browse/subimages.cfm?SUB=9335&desc=9

Ed


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

SHB larvae are smaller and thinner than WM, by about half. 0.5" vs. 1"+. In addition, a WM infestation leaves web all over the inside of the hive. 

Good luck!

Summer


----------



## Tim B (Apr 16, 2009)

Sometimes wax moth larva will find a place to hide at the ends of the top bars or between the top bar and the inner cover. If the hive is strong this usually doesn't cause a problem. If there are combs the bees aren't guarding you need to check them for moth larva and if found you need to pull all combs the bees can't guard and put them in the freezer to kill moth larva and then figure out why the hive is weak and try to remedy.


----------



## jjapple (Sep 6, 2009)

Tim B said:


> Sometimes wax moth larva will find a place to hide at the ends of the top bars or between the top bar and the inner cover. If the hive is strong this usually doesn't cause a problem. If there are combs the bees aren't guarding you need to check them for moth larva and if found you need to pull all combs the bees can't guard and put them in the freezer to kill moth larva and then figure out why the hive is weak and try to remedy.


THANKS TO ALL WHO REPLIED.
Tim, you nailed it. All of my hives are very strong, lots of bees, beautiful brood patterns. The wax moth larvae are few but were in the small space above the top bars below the inner cover. I cleaned that out and will monitor. It's been hot here so all my outer covers were propped up a bit for the last month or so. I have lowered them but used Ken's suggestion with the popsicle sticks to keep some air moving through there but the wax moths out.


----------

